# I've got my second dan black belt



## Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

Maybe this is not the place, but I want to share with you mis amigos  one of my bigest dreams.... http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=88647

Manny


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 14, 2010)

Congratulations Manny! Keep the journey going. :asian:


----------



## Carol (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey Manny, that's been a long time coming!  Way to go! 

¡Felicidades!  Congratulations!


----------



## Rabu (Jul 19, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Manny (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you every one, even I've been out of kenpo for almost 7 weeks I am still dreaming of kenpo.

Earning my second dan black belt was a dream come true, and a goal I set about one year ago, yes my bb is in TKD (my main ma) but I really love any MA.

 Last friday I could not do my purple belt examination in kempo, I stop training kenpo on may because I wanted to focus on my TKD examniation, right now left ankle is hurt and I am doing therapy to fix it. I went to kenpo dojo to se my clasamates do their purple blet examniation and sensei asked me to examination but I hadn't have the time to master the short form 2 and wasn't prepared and rather prefer pass this examinatio and wait till next one and do an outstanding performance.

I am the old fashion way, I like to  work hard to earn the grade or belt.

I will be off the mat for about 3 weeks more healing my ankle but there is no single day I do kenpo in my mind.

Kenpo has been a good thing in my MA life, it has been a refreshment and an improvement to me, now my TKD is richer and my kenpo is growing, I feel they complement each other and want to blend or fushion them.

And yes... as you may see I love kenpo too.

Manny


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 30, 2010)

Congrats, its a long road thats just begining.


----------

